
Deserving Trust - nathcd
https://popehat.com/2016/12/15/deserving-trust/
======
mtgx
I think he nailed it. I've stopped reading Washington Post and NY Times
because over the past year their articles seemed to be written around an
"agenda", rather than coming from certain values that they support.

You notice this is happening when you see it attacking Republicans for
"Terrible Things™" but it remains quiet or writes in a more defensive angle
when it's Democrats that do the Terrible Things™.

If they really focused on values, then they would criticize both sides just as
hard and just as much, and people from both sides would _trust_ them and
they'd have credibility.

